

To Keep Teenagers Alert, Schools Let Them Sleep In - daegloe
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/13/to-keep-teenagers-alert-schools-let-them-sleep-in/

======
billyjobob
Wow, I had no idea US schools started at 7.20am. That would mean teachers
arriving at 6.20am. Are their unions OK with that? In my country office hours
start at 9. Is that not the same in US? If so, why are kids expected to need 2
hours less sleep than an office worker?

~~~
dfxm12
The school day ends much earlier than normal business hours.

Sleep time is as much a function of when you go to sleep as it is when you
wake up...

